# The bright side of SA



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I know there are a lot of downside to having SAD. But honestly, there are upsides too. Don't get me wrong, I am really determined to beat it. But once I do, I won't regret having had this because it has given me other qualities that make me who I am and who I quite like. I say there's a bright side to everything. Let's share a few positive things that SA has done for us, inadvertently or otherwise. I'll start:

1. I'm very good at written work. I write a mean report and superiors at work have noticed.
2. People tend to trust me with their secrets and problems.
3. I'm not loud and obnoxious. 
4. It's helped me stay slim lol

Your turn! :clap


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol this is exactly like my "Motivation" thread.. Thanks for posting this..

-SA has helped me see other peoples views and understand them better
-It made me realize that the harder the Obstacle, the greater the victory(some one has a sig like that)
-It helped me be nice to others 
-It taught me not to judge others


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

It has made me a very good "reader" of people and very observant.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Desperate said:


> Lol this is exactly like my "Motivation" thread.. Thanks for posting this..
> 
> -SA has helped me see other peoples views and understand them better
> -It made me realize that the harder the Obstacle, the greater the victory(some one has a sig like that)
> ...





Desperate said:


> I just found your post now.....it's nearly identical - that's hilarious! At least we're on the same page.
> Hey can be like cheerleaders for the group or something. I thought of more: I'm very good with animals, and kids always gravitate towards me (probably cause I'm not all on top of them talking ridiculous baby talk lol), I'm hardworking and disciplined. Oh and I'm polite and considerate to those around me. There's a lady that sits next to me at work and she's SO loud on the phone. Even on personal calls and she's always yapping. Really - I just want to get my work done, I don't want to know all about your personal issues. I don't understand these people - do they not realize that they disturb others? Yay for SA (and good manners too).


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea we should be the cheerleaders here.. I'm trying really hard to help people here.. I know what it's like to have SAD, I have it but that doesn't mean we should give up right?? We need to help each other out and motivate ourselves.. WE CAN DO IT, WE CAN DO IT, WE CAN DO IT!!!!!! lol... YES WE CAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm...

1. I'm a quiet guy, so I don't suddenly blurt out super-embarrassing statements or proclamations that draw unnecessary attention to myself, because I know I probably would otherwise.

2. People always view me as the _nice_ quiet guy for some reason.

3. I've become a very introspective, open-minded and thinking person. Hell, I'm even majoring in physics simply because I like to think.

4. I do my best to never judge or blatantly and biasedly characterize anyone firsthand, as well as forgive those who have wronged me in the past, because I know that despite all the negativity flowing throughout modern society, there are some truly good people out there who mean nothing but the best for all of us. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you, they say, so I try to uphold that creed.


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

Most of the stuff's been said but...
I never take anyone in my life for granted
I'm very patient
Open minded to everyone and I try not to judge people
I'm a great listener
I've had lots of time to reflect on who I am and who I want to be and that has helped me develop a inner confidence about myself and who I am (now if only I could show who I am to other people...)


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Positive aspects of SAD?

1) Prevented me from negative peers influencing me.

2) Developing a unique taste in music.

3) No STIs nor early fatherhood due to involuntary celibacy.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The feeling of overcoming SA will be amazong. I have had negative beliefs about myself and the world for so long. Because of the SA, however, I have been trying to change those beliefs. Puttting in place a new value system (i.e. it doen't matter what others think of you, no one is better than anyone else) has been amazing. I don't know if I would have had a chance to re-examine all my values if SA did not give me a reason to re-examine them.

I also have learned to be nice to people and treat them the way they want to be treated. I really dislike the type of people who only care about what they want, don't care about other people, and end up hurting other people in the process.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Positive aspects of SA? I took three times the recommended dose of valerian root the other day and for one brief 45 minute moment, I felt absolutely 100% comfortable around people. It was amazing. It felt so good it was like a dream you go to bed early for just to try to dream it again. If i come out of SA feeling anything like i did yesterday, life will feel ridiculously good. So really, the only good part of SA i can think of is beating it.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I noticed that a lot of people with SA are very open minded.. We are the best!!!


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

yes we are


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

As my beY0utiful revelati0n has revealed itself t0 me... I have been able t0 rip apart the puzzle 0f my life. My experiences are the pieces and n0w it's begging t0 make sense!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

For me, SA has resulted in

-Markedly less drama in my life, even in high school and middle school.
-People confiding in me quite a lot.
-More appreciation of the few friends and loved ones I have, and the people who I know casually.
-My being more open minded


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

- being more independent as opposed to depending on a lot of people
- a good listener
- someone who can handle their alcohol
- easy going
- don't spread rumors or talk negative about people behind their backs


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

- Independent of other people
- I'm able to keep myself busy
- Well-behaved and very polite


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

The most positive thing for me is that my fear of people usually protects me from getting too close to people which is a good thing because every single time without exception when I've gotten close to someone they've hurt me. SA also prevented me from having sex or doing drugs back when I was younger and open to trying that stuff(now I wouldn't even if I didn't have SA).


----------



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

The bright side of SA...

1. Its made me a good observer of peoples emotions and physical reactions to things so I realize if someone is happy or not and ill be more than happy to help them out.

2. Its showed me to be more open and to not hold things inside and to take things seariously when people open up to you.

3. When i overcome my SA and depression ill realize that i accomplished something really big in life and that will motivate me to fight it harder and feel like I can accomplish anything once i overcome it. =)

4. Its made me learn alot about psychology and im thinking of becoming a psychologist since i know alot about SA and its motivating me to get good grades to get there. I also want to help people who suffer from SA once i overcome it. :clap :boogie :clap


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Some of which have already been said but oh well..

- I can read people well through analizing people.
- I know what solitude is.
- Im more empathetic.
- Im not obnoxious.
- I have more time to think and ponder (not always a bad thing!)
- I know who I am.
- I have patience.
- I surprise people when I do something unexpected.
- I always see or hear both sides to every arguement.
- I listen.
- I appreciate the simple things in life, like going outside and feeling the sunshine.
- I can speak fluent bird.  (because I spend most of my time talking to and analizing my birds and the wild birds)


----------



## radicalA (Apr 1, 2009)

i'm so good at reading people. i hate it.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

- I care about other people's feelings
- I put others first
- I have a strong grasp on who I am
- I think before I act
- I can sit back and enjoy the things around me. The wind blowing my hair, the sound of nature, the amazing sky, etc.
- I strive to get good grades as to not embarrass myself
- The stress and inability to eat in front of people keeps me thin. (Lol. I guess that's also bad...)


----------

